# Kyukido insight needed



## Mr G (May 3, 2008)

Greetings to you, and thanks for your time.
I am new to Martial Arts in general and also to new to this forum.  My 8 year old son and I have started training a Dojong in Amery, WI.  Amery is a small town, so they are really the only game in town but I feel really fortunate.  The instructor is excellent and I enjoy the workouts.  

I'm confused about Kyukido.  It is a hybrid of TKD, Hapkido, and Judo.  There doesn't seem to be much buzz about this style.  

How does Kyukido fit into the rest of the Martial arts world?  Why mix two Korean styles with one Japanese style.  How much history does Kyukido have?  

Thank you if any can expand my understanding.


----------



## iron_ox (May 3, 2008)

Hello Mr. G,

A very simplified explanation (and I mean VERY simple) is that all three are at heart Japanese styles - with little or a lot of modification.  TKD is a direct uptake on Shotokan Karate (and some other styles - depending on Kwan), Hapkido is derived from the teaching of Takeda Sokaku, and Yong-In University is renowned in Korea as "the Judo (or "Yudo") College".

I would say that Kyukido is not much spoken of in wider circles because it is really in its infancy as a style.  The group is fairly regional (with some outlying dojang) - and generally it takes one thing to drive a new group into prominence - money - so unless lots money getting spread around, chances are things will grow slowly.

There are organizations that are younger and much larger, but they tend to promote "bolt-on" styles (things that can be added to the curriculum of any school) - and from the look of Kyukido, this is not the case.

Far more importantly, if you enjoying the training, and it is building a training bond with your son, don't worry to much about  buzz - lots of times "buzz" can be a bad thing.


----------



## Greg King (May 3, 2008)

Mr.G...here is a link for you from a previous thread lots of info here.....http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18532 

My whole family practices this art....heres the home page link also   http://www.kyuki-do.com/      Any questions just let me know...if i am unable to answer them i can surely find answers..........So have fun and contact me anytime if need be....and welcome to Martial Talk...Greg


----------



## IcemanSK (May 4, 2008)

To add to (by no means take away from) what the above gentlemen have said. Kyukido, from my understanding, starts & ends with GM Ok Hyung Kim in Elgin, IL. I've not heard of anyone outside of his organization teaching or training in this Art. 

That said, he is a good man & has taught his Art for many many years. I grew up in Elgin & trained among his students extensively for a long time.


----------



## Sambone (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr G,

Greeting to you. I live in Wyoming and study under the American Kyukido Federation for seven years now. In my opinion it is a great art to practice. It does not focus on just Taekwondo but you learn a lot about Judo and Hapkido which are more self-defense martial arts than Taekwondo is. Grandmaster Kim founded the federation in the 60's and his school is based in Elgin just like everyone else has said.

Grandmaster Park is another leader in this martial art. He lives in Billings Montana and is really second in charge of the federation. There are several schools near you and in Illinois. There are some in Montana a few in Wyoming, Washington, South Dakota, Florida, Georgia, Utah, and maybe one or two more states I would have to look. It is not a huge federation like the WTF or ATA for example but it is certainly growing. 

Both Grandmasters where born in Korea and studied together at Yong-in University in Seoul Korea. I don't know what else to tell ya but that this federation is a lot different than others. Instead of just having several schools practicing the same art, when you become part of this federation you become part of a large family in a sense. You can visit a different school and get greeted like you have been there all along. 

Anyway, I hope this helps you a little with the federation, it's great to have you practicing in the AKF I promise you'll love it.

Sam


----------



## Krystal (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been doing Kyuki-do for anout 7 years, and I have to say it is by far the best school of martial arts I've been to, just because it tries to maintain a level of tradition that many schools get rid of in order to pay the bills. You should definately look into it!


----------



## Dana (Jan 28, 2009)

I would personally stay away from cookie dough (Kyu ki do) if it has raw eggs in it!! 

Seriously, it is a hybrid style, but if you have a competent instructor and enjoy it, go for it. The problem with mixed hybrids is folks (instructors) can't always be a master of everything (i.e., judo, hapkido, taekwondo, etc.), but as long as the instructor is competent and you don't mind a longer learning curve, enjoy it.

Dana


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jan 28, 2009)

I was just checking out the AKF web site and was surprised to see that in the Korean Terminology section they have the Chang Hun patterns listed as forms (the patterns developed by Gen. Choi, Hong Hi). Are these the patterns that everyone in Kyuk Ki Do practices? I'm just curious as I have met individual WTF Masters who practice these patterns and while some of them were Koreans the feeling I got was that in Korea itself it's all TaeGuk poomse (and possibly Palgue Poomse to a much lesser extent). Does Kyuk Ki Do practice the Kukkiwon/WTF poomse at all or is it all Chang Hun patterns?

Pax,

Chris


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 30, 2009)

chrispillertkd said:


> I was just checking out the AKF web site and was surprised to see that in the Korean Terminology section they have the Chang Hun patterns listed as forms (the patterns developed by Gen. Choi, Hong Hi). Are these the patterns that everyone in Kyuk Ki Do practices? I'm just curious as I have met individual WTF Masters who practice these patterns and while some of them were Koreans the feeling I got was that in Korea itself it's all TaeGuk poomse (and possibly Palgue Poomse to a much lesser extent). *Does Kyuk Ki Do practice the Kukkiwon/WTF poomse at all or is it all Chang Hun patterns?*
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris


 
They practice the Chang Hon hyung.


----------



## SixStringSlayer (Feb 11, 2009)

I was referred to the style by an IT teacher. He pointed me to it mostly because of my mind set seemed to fit his teacher and it does. I want to learn the physical but am also equally interested in the philosophy having read alot of the classical cannon. I had also had a few classes in Taekwon-do as well as some Shoto kan(I made brown belt there).  I also met with the teacher and he seems to get exactly where I am coming from. I am also from WI too.


----------



## Sambone (Mar 12, 2009)

The thing with the forms in the Kyuki-do federation is that they are all developed by Grandmaster Kim and Grandmaster Park. The forms include some judo and hapkido as well as the Taekwondo portion. When a member reaches Black Belt then that person also begins to learn that of which the WTF leans as well; the taeguk forms. The black belt forms follow that of the WTF for now but the AKF is forming their own black belt forms in order to get rid of the WTF forms in their federation. The color belt forms however are a completely separate set of forms and do not follow that of the WTF.

Hope this helps!

Anymore questions please feel free to ask.

Sam


----------

